# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Forum Get Together Tuesday February 7 - 6:00 pm

## LMAC

All "February Folks" 

Let's get together again for a cocktail; glass of wine or two at Carpe Diem, Rue Jeanne d'Arc, La pointe, Gustavia.  

Hope to see you on the 7th at 6:00.

Please post if you can come so we can give Audrey an idea of our numbers.

Merci!

See you soon,

Libby & Lance

----------


## julianne

Libby & Lance---Thanks for organizing this! Dan and I will be there for sure!

----------


## drrows

Dear Libbylance
Susan and I are beyond delighted to attend the soirée that you have graciously arranged at Carpe Diem . We love Audrey and the entire concept of the place. 
Norman

----------


## didier

sounds good Libby,dda & I will see you on the 7th of feb.!

----------


## kent1994

Liz and Kent will be there.

----------


## lloyd

What a great venue ! One of our favourites.We too love Audrey!
We will be there!
L and P

----------


## tim

Sorry we'll miss it as we're coming down later in February.

----------


## elgreaux

We will plan on attending as well, thanks for organizing Libby!

----------


## cec1

Thanks, Libby . . . I'll see you there!

----------


## flyrod

Helen and I look forward to joining up
bob

----------


## Suzanne

Merci Libby!
Noël and Joel will be there too!

----------


## Rich and Sue

Thanks for organizing this Libby. We'll be there.

----------


## NNKcouple

Thank you for putting this together.  Michael and Esther plan to be there.

----------


## KenT

Ken &Mary will be there
Thx again L&L

----------


## oldviking

Thanks L&L
Ralph and Tina will love to be there

----------


## andynap

Ralph and Tina, Ken and Mary and all. 2 weeks too early for us. Have a good time.

----------


## amyb

A chance to see old friends and meet some new ones. Great response Libby and Lance. Looks like a nice turnout come February.

----------


## LMAC

GREAT turnout!   30 folks so far.  Sorry Tim and Andy won't be there (just plan another one!).
look forward to seeing you all.

----------


## smartmoose

I'll be there (maybe my husband, too).  But not the chickens :-)

Jen

----------


## amyb

Funny, Jen

----------


## lmj

Paul and I are "in"!  Thanks for organizing Libby!

----------


## GaryH

Sorry to miss it...arriving Feb 17...waiting to escape the Virginia winter

----------


## amyb

Welcome to the forum, Gary. Less than a month away....

----------


## cec1

Gary . . . I suggest that, just before you get to SBH or even when you're on the island, you post a message to ask if there will be / are others on the island during the time that you're there who would like to meet.  You'll be on SBH at a very popular period, and my experience has taught me that there usually are "like-minded people" who -- given an opportunity -- will readily meet . . . and there are so many fun places to do so.

----------


## tomb1954

Agreed. We'll arrive Feb. 8, staying through Mar. 1, so it'd be great to rendezvous somewhere fun!

----------


## stbartslover

Count in our regulars, Bill and Liz Dausch.

----------


## GaryH

> Gary . . . I suggest that, just before you get to SBH or even when you're on the island, you post a message to ask if there will be / are others on the island during the time that you're there who would like to meet.  You'll be on SBH at a very popular period, and my experience has taught me that there usually are "like-minded people" who -- given an opportunity -- will readily meet . . . and there are so many fun places to do so.



. Thanks for the response.  We typically come to SBH in February and are always interested in trying out the newest spots...as well as our regular haunts...Would love to hear some feedback regarding the restaurants at La Barthelemy or Villa Marie SB.  2 weeks to go!!!

----------


## amyb

Only been for lunch, Gary. Twice.  The tuna sashimi was  a great starter. Followed with a small Caesar salad with bacon and chicken breast. I was happy. 

Staff is super, view is wonderful, breezes were divine. Then invited to use lounges and enjoy the pool and the beach and the hotel.

Off to a good start.
Planning to have a dinner there some tome later in the trip.

----------

